

Taking Google’s QUIC For a Test Drive (2013) - babawere
http://www.connectify.me/taking-google-quic-for-a-test-drive/

======
drp
This article is from last November. The Google group response linked from the
post
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!topic/pro...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/m/#!topic/proto-
quic/xoooxrixCis) implied many performance problems would be fixed within 2
weeks. I wonder how it's improved.

------
felixgallo
QUIC is a great idea in general, but in my personal opinion, it has a lot of
weird Google-specific, application- and HTTP-level hacks hanging off of it --
e.g. 'orbit' server state in Snap Start -- and a singular focus on web
service/browser receipt and how the thing works with SPDY, and that's
unfortunate.

The internet does need a faster, multiplexed UDP streaming protocol with great
encryption support. If only it weren't tied to the assumption of odd
infrastructure.

(edit: I understand why Google's doing it this way; just wish they started
from the bottom layer and worked their way up, rather than starting on all
layers and working around to the sides)

~~~
wmf
_The internet does need a faster, multiplexed UDP streaming protocol with
great encryption support._

Try MinimaLT: [http://www.ethos-
os.org/~solworth/minimalt-20131031.pdf](http://www.ethos-
os.org/~solworth/minimalt-20131031.pdf)

------
shacharz
I guess QUIC isn't mature enough yet, I wish someone would do the same with
SCTP.

~~~
babawere
Form
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13LSNCCvBijabnn1S4-Bb...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/13LSNCCvBijabnn1S4-Bb6wRlm79gN6hnPFHByEXXptk/present#slide=id.g2af01bdeb_050)
over 13 revised version, and definitely going to improve this 2014

~~~
shacharz
What makes QUIC easier to iterate? just the fact that it's not deployed
anywhere and it's less accountable to "breaking things"?

~~~
loganfsmyth
The fact that it isn't deployed certainly makes it easier. It has protocol
version negotiation built in too, so it can avoid "breaking things" by falling
back to TCP if needed.

------
jamesmoss
How does SPDY fit into this? Is QUIC to UDP what SPDY is to HTTP?

~~~
rakoo
> Is QUIC to UDP what SPDY is to HTTP?

Almost: QUIC improvements are supposed to be put back in TCP, not in UDP. See
the FAQ [0]

[0]
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lmL9EF6qKrk7gbazY8bIdvq3...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lmL9EF6qKrk7gbazY8bIdvq3Pno2Xj_l_YShP40GLQE/mobilebasic?pli=1)

